# My mom just called McCain/Palin a "wonderful team" and said she'd vote for them



## Furretsu (Sep 8, 2008)

can I have a new family


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 8, 2008)

is it possible to linkspam people in real life?


----------



## spaekle (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. :( 

My parents watch _Fox News_ for god's sake.


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish you could.

But it's one vote. Unless your family has the same views as many other Americans..


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell her you don't think their surnames really _go_, you know? There's no rhythm, no love in this couplet of words! WHAT HAPPENED TO THE POETIC WONDER OF

uh

who is obama paired with again


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 8, 2008)

Why does it seem like eveyone on the internet is a Democrat?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 8, 2008)

Lord, why?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 8, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> Why does it seem like eveyone on the internet is a Democrat?


... because we are? Why, are you Republican?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 8, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> uh
> 
> who is obama paired with again


Some old person.

CORRECTION: This old person. Joe Biden.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 8, 2008)

"Joebama" is the word I believe you are looking for, Tailsy.


----------



## turbler (Sep 9, 2008)

link-spam???
but still, that must suck.:sad:


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

I would want a new mom too. :c


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 9, 2008)

Why does this matter?


----------



## Eevee (Sep 9, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> can I have a new family


no you have to fix your current one  >:(



Leafpool said:


> ... because we are? Why, are you Republican?


you are 13

you are not a Democrat

a Democrat is a registered member of the Democratic Party


----------



## Foxsundance (Sep 9, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Why does this matter?


In short, Palin is a bitch and McCain is in his 70s. If he dies in office, which he very well may, we get President Palin. If she (apparently) drove a small town to a huuuge debt, what the hell will she do to the country?

Also McCain freaks me out D:


----------



## Autumn (Sep 9, 2008)

Eevee said:


> you are 13
> 
> you are not a Democrat
> 
> a Democrat is a registered member of the Democratic Party


In that case, my parents are Democrats and I will be a Democrat when I am old enough to go register.


----------



## o_O (Sep 9, 2008)

...Oh Gawd. Use every excuse you can. The moose burgers, the oil pumping, polar bears, pregnancy, killing innocent people in Vietnam....



Lucas755 said:


> Why does it seem like eveyone on the internet is a Democrat?


Because mostly only Democrats are smart enough to use the Internet XD. JK, no offense to Republicans. Unless you're a Democrat. Then screw the no offense.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I'm in the same boat. :(
> 
> My parents watch _Fox News_ for god's sake.


Fox News: With 70% more Republican-ness than all the other networks.... Combined!


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard Palin is going to try to convert gays into straight people. I'M SERIOUS.

THAT DRAWS THE LINE.

Furret, what the /fuck/ is wrong with your mom?


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

> I heard Palin is going to try to convert gays into straight people. I'M SERIOUS.
> 
> THAT DRAWS THE LINE.


I know. Also, doesn't she think Alaska will be safe from Armaggedon?

I'm really sorry! D:


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 9, 2008)

Registered republican, Obama supporter, that's me!  I need my own health insurance, and probably won't get a job with that benefit unless I plan on staying at my current job.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 9, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> I heard Palin is going to try to convert gays into straight people. I'M SERIOUS.
> 
> THAT DRAWS THE LINE.
> 
> Furret, what the /fuck/ is wrong with your mom?


okay I don't mind Palin hating at all but seriously people like you are the reason Obama supporters are seen as idiots D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 9, 2008)

o_O said:


> ...Oh Gawd. Use every excuse you can. The moose burgers, the oil pumping, polar bears, pregnancy, killing innocent people in Vietnam....


tbh McCain didn't get the chance to kill any innocent people since he got shot down the second he got there and was kept as a prisonner of war for five and a half years.
I'd normally have some degree of sympathy for him because of this but since he brings it up all the time and relates it to every goddamn thing I'm starting to kind of hope his old pretty-boy face made him the prison bitch.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Sep 10, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> okay I don't mind Palin hating at all but seriously people like you are the reason Obama supporters are seen as idiots D:


Sorry about that post, then. :/


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 10, 2008)

Not a problem, you live in Minnesota, if I remember correctly, and if my memory serves me right, the Democrats won Minnesota last time.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Furret, who cares what your parents vote for. When you're old enough, vote for whatever you want to vote. I don't care an inch for what my parents vote for (though I generally kind of agree with them anyway politically speaking, though I am a bit more left-wing)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm surprised. And there is no sarcasm in this post whatsoever, Palin might as well be dead.


----------



## Minish (Sep 10, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> okay I don't mind Palin hating at all but seriously people like you are the reason Obama supporters are seen as idiots D:


_What_?
You just made this thread to hate on Palin.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 10, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> _What_?
> You just made this thread to hate on Palin.


But he doesn't mind Palin-hating, as he said?


----------



## Minish (Sep 10, 2008)

CNiall said:


> But he doesn't mind Palin-hating, as he said?


*has confused self*
I think I misread his post or something. XD


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Palin-hating is wonderful but only if someone does so for a legitimate reason :V


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 10, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Palin-hating is wonderful


Oh, Furret; it's not healthy to hate things. You'll die young of heart conditions if you're hatin'. ):


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

It's a little late for that ;)


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 10, 2008)

go into total bitch mode and just constantly tell them all the shit mcsame and palin say/think.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Sep 12, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Palin has promoted oil and natural gas resource development in Alaska, including in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR). *She has opposed federal listing of the polar bear as an endangered species*, warning that it would adversely affect energy development in Alaska. *She has also opposed the designation of the Cook Inlet beluga whale as an endangered species.*


Seriously, this lady is EVIL.

I feel for you. Really.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 12, 2008)

McCain is leading in the polls.
What the fuck, America.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 12, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> McCain is leading in the polls.
> What the fuck, America.



I know, really. This is worrisome. D:>

Can't wait for the debates between the presidential/VP candidates though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Seriously if Bush 2.0 and Grand High Cunt get elected then I'll phisycally push away all memories of America out of my mind for at least four years.
I mean the same thing happened in 2004. Kerry and Prettyface weren't the best candidates but they were miles over Bush's league and they still got beaten.

It's like America enjoys being the laughing stock of the world.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 12, 2008)

or maybe it's because they don't see any further than their noise is wide


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 12, 2008)

proclick
and proclick also


----------



## Alexi (Sep 12, 2008)

Palin's *this close* to Russia, guys! I'm so voting them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

tbf that whole bristol shit gives you a whole new take on abortion

i mean my gf is a teenage mother and fuck knows you don't need to subject people to that

i love her and the kid but really, it's just... stupid


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Hooray! Another "Hate Palin!" thread!

Oh, and it was started by the _same_ person who started the last one!

Hooray for redundant topics!


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 14, 2008)

That picture is _beyond_ creepy o.O


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 14, 2008)

Aobaru said:
			
		

> Hooray! Another "Hate Palin!" thread!
> 
> Oh, and it was started by the same person who started the last one!
> 
> Hooray for redundant topics!


there can never be enough threads to express how much palin sucks
i hope many bad things happen to her for being a terrible human being


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 15, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> Hooray! Another "Hate Palin!" thread!
> 
> Oh, and it was started by the _same_ person who started the last one!
> 
> Hooray for redundant topics!


maybe you'll give a reason for the negativity this time

oh wait

that's right!

you have none


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> maybe you'll give a reason for the negativity this time
> 
> oh wait
> 
> ...


This thread, and the last one, is nothing _but_ negativity.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 15, 2008)

Aobaru said:


> This thread, and the last one, is nothing _but_ negativity.


That's because nothing about Palin is postitive, and even if there was something good about her her overall shittiness would annul it.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to say that no matter how utterly incompetent everything I've seen of Palin appears to be, I kind of agree we don't really need two threads about essentially the same thing. :/


----------



## linkink825 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gosh people! Why would you want a new family if they vote for someone you dont like!? Its just pointless and ungrateful! I'm not saying that presidents are unimportant but....


----------



## Ayame (Sep 19, 2008)

Um, does anyone seem to understand the effects of her terrible attack on polar bears (and especially wolves)?
Horrible woman.  Couldn't even justify it properly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 19, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Um, does anyone seem to understand the effects of her terrible attack on polar bears (and especially wolves)?
> Horrible woman.  Couldn't even justify it properly.


what about her terrible attacks on human rights (especially for women and homosexuals)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 19, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> what about her terrible attacks on human rights (especially for women and homosexuals)


How about both :D?


----------

